
Dacobots – eLearning for Kids - alexmalureanu
http://www.dacobots.com/
======
alexmalureanu
This is the short text:)

The Dacobots portal provides a wide range of educational games that are meant
to enrich the knowledge of its users and to enhance their cognitive abilities
in an entertaining way.

